# boer buck....what do you guys think?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not like I really need another buck, but was looking at this guy, he is 2months and 1 week old today and that pic was taken 2/18. I think Im trying to talk my self into him but was wondering what you guys thought. I basically wanted him to try and get some spots or some kind of color, but honestly what are the chances of getting spots from him out of my red head does? I love boers I just want something new to look at. soo what do you guys think?
http://fresno.craigslist.org/grd/3654445286.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Will a Boer with no spots produce goats with spots? I don't know much about the genetics of Boers but I know with Nigerians, if one or both of the parents don't have moonspots, they don't produce moonspots. So I'm not sure if he will produce the results you are looking for if they are like Nigerians with color genetics.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, thats kinda what I was wondering, its a ok price but I would rather not spend money on something that Im not gonna get what I want.....thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would wait for other opinions since I'm not sure on Boer genetics.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Dapples in boers are the same thing as moon spots...it's the same gene. The buckling isn't moon spotted...he's not going to throw them. They're a dominant gene so it has to be expressed on the animal to pass it along.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would say he would produce some good color I know that it said he had makers mark and he is a nice spotted buck one of the most known and his dam also has a lot of red so I would saly some color and maybe spots very few. I have a traditional buck out of traditional lines and he has produced a few spotted kids in his life 2 out of a traditional doe.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

He might produce some since it's in his genes. He might get you some paints if nothing else.


----------



## autumn_lankford (Mar 5, 2013)

If spots are in his pedigree he will through spots. We breed a traditional boer buck to traditional does. The buck has spots in his history so about 25% we get paints


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

so it sounds like it would be more paint then anything out of him?? I have one buck that on his dames side is full of paint back ground. Maybe Ill just wait and see what she has next year. I was looking at her fb page and she did have a handful of bucks with spots, not like that doeling posted but spots lol. I am getting 2 dappled does in a few months and I have 2 does that do have spots, but maybe Ill just wait till her next kidding I just dont know how much she would charge


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, I REALLY doubt you'll get spots out of him. If you want spots, he's not the buck for you.  Our paint buck is from spotted lines. We bred him to a heavily dappled doe with spots almost all the way through her pedigree... and we still didn't get spots! 

Okay I am REALLY curious. The sire (spotted cape) looks like a buck that used to live just a few minutes from us in WA. Is that "Whiteforest Reflection's Bruno"? Do you know? I think I might have even shown him 2 years ago!! If he isn't Bruno, he is still identical to him!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with Crossroads. He might get paint but the chances of getting a dapple or spotted is highly unlikely. You should check out Max Boer Goats website if you are wanting to get into spots/dapples. They have some great information


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you thought aout looking at the stud banks? You could always find someone locally that could AI a great bucks lines in your does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, the odds of spots is not there.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We had a paint buck, mostly all red, his sire was widly spotted and he had 5 generations of spots behind him. Bred him to our traditional doe and got traditional kids.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a black headed partly black caped buck. So far all trads out of trad does.
However; out of a % who has a brown cape we got a trad, a tan & a deep dark solid black & tan. All bucklings.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

autumn_lankford said:


> If spots are in his pedigree he will through spots. We breed a traditional boer buck to traditional does. The buck has spots in his history so about 25% we get paints


That is incorrect. Dapples are a dominant gene...not recessive. The goat has to have them in order to pass them on. So even if there are tons of spots in a goat's pedigree...if that goat doesn't have them...it won't pass them on. Moon spots/dapples can hide under the white or be as small as a few hairs...so might not be noticeable...that's sometimes where people get the idea that moon spots/dapples are recessive. But that is not correct.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

My daughter showed a market doe last year...appeared to be as traditional as you can get. I was shocked when we sheared her, that her skin was heavily dappled...She looked like a dalmation with a show shear...Is it normal to have spotted skin and traditional hair'?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, a lot of the boers I see have spotted skin. You just don't know it until you clip them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I had to take my dog to the vet $800 bill, then came home to no water so I take that as a big fat sign not to even think about it any ways lol. 

crossroad boers, yes, they said his name is bruno, and they got him from wa state so Im guessing thats him........so whats the dirt on him lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

m57gonefishing said:


> Have you thought aout looking at the stud banks? You could always find someone locally that could AI a great bucks lines in your does.


Thats actually a good idea since a friend of mine learned how to ai not too long ago. I would want to do it with one of my 100%, so what would you guys think if I did do it that way, I have all red head does except a red with a small white patch on her side, and a, well Im not sure what she is, from far away she looks all white but if you get up on her you can see she has a real light tan head. Probably the red?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! Our does Ruby and Diamonds are out of Bruno's half brother.  Same sire...

Just for fun, here's a pic from when he was here in WA.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh you got the better one, I like him!!! Not just because of the spots but hes more compact and thick, you got a good one there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea he is nice... that is Bruno though as a yearling! His half brother is fully spotted.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh no way, he looks so different now, I didnt really like his long neck, but now Im guessing it was just the picture, or he really changed lol, that was a kick, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're welcome!  

He was really well fed here so that's probably why he looks better... Or the picture you have could just be a bad one!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I will say a traditional doe and a red buck threw my buck caliber. He was a traditional with a dilute spot in his cape. He then had a red spotted kid this year. So it is possible to still get spots but if it does not run in the does genes its not a good chance.


----------

